# Emmanuel Riviere



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2013)

Attaccante 23enne del Monaco, ex Tolosa. Ottimo talento, rapico e con buona tecnica. Quest'anno 4 presenze condite da 5 goals, partendo praticamente sempre dalla panchina (1 goals ogni 42 minuti). Al momento è capocannoniere della Ligue 1.


(Da youtube)


Ecco il gol al Marsiglia, nell'1-2 esterno del Monaco al Velodrome:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Là davanti stanno messi bene perché hanno dei talenti come Carrasco, Riviere, Ocampos, Rodriguez e poi Falcao. E anche a centrocampo ci sono Kondogbia, Moutinho, Toulalan con Obbadi che sta giocando praticamente sempre. Fossi in loro, a gennaio, interverrei in difesa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Là davanti stanno messi bene perché hanno dei talenti come Carrasco, Riviere, Ocampos, Rodriguez e poi Falcao. E anche a centrocampo ci sono Kondogbia, Moutinho, Toulalan con Obbadi che sta giocando praticamente sempre. Fossi in loro, a gennaio, interverrei in difesa.



già..in difesa hanno due vecchietti come abidal e carvalho e il bello che se si infortuna uno di questi due devono ricorrere a raggi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> già..in difesa hanno due vecchietti come abidal e carvalho e il bello che se si infortuna uno di questi due devono ricorrere a raggi



lol vabbè che in Ligue 1 non è che devi avere fenomeni in difesa...penso che pure uno come Raggi può fare bella figura

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cmq bravino questo Riviere


----------

